# First sign that spring is nearing.



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Saw this while walking the yard today. My daffodils are popping up in the flower beds!



I'm already dreaming of that first mow.......


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice! Nowhere near that here. Although I can at least see the grass again


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Color me jealous. We still have at least a few months before we see growth again. Looming single digit weather for groundhogs day...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Awesome. Winter passes by quicker when you stay plugged-in to TLF. Also, it helps to be in the transition zone 

It looks like we have one more winter storm to endure next week. Then, it will be February and time to begin scheduling for a preM app.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I pulled the bicycles from the back of the garage and filled the tires. We are enjoying the sunny and 50F day. Next week it will be another polar vortex. :-(


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

First sign I am seeing today is the local gas stations are starting to stock up on bagged mulch. Spring will be here before we know it. Can't wait!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Spring weather and grass green-up usually starts in what, late Feb. in much of North Carolina?

Last year was a record...I did a clean-up mow in late February. That is not going to happen this year!


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Green said:


> Spring weather and grass green-up usually starts in what, late Feb. in much of North Carolina?


Yea, i'll start seeing green-up (if it even goes dormant some years) somewhere between late FEB and early MAR. Forsythia bloom is typically mid FEB, so i'm just a mere 2-3 weeks away from from PRE-M drop! It's one of the few perks of the Transition Zone!

Looks like this winter storm is going to miss me, So i'll just have a cold night Tuesday night, then warming back up.

Almost there... Almost there....


----------



## livelawnandprosper (Jul 6, 2017)

Thats awesome! We only had snow on the ground for about a week on Vancouver island. Other than that, its been warm and rainy. Heck its 45F out today! I feel an early mowing season this year...but the soggy lawn always dictates truly when I can cut it.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

It's going to be mid 60s and sunny here I Oregon next week his crazy how warm winter has been this year.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

We're getting a snow/sleet/freezing rain here in the foothills tonight into tomorrow but, we saw nearly 100 Red Robin's while out walking today!


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Spotted this today, and its 78. Glad i put down pre-e last weekend


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

LawnNerd said:


> Spotted this today, and its 78. Glad i put down pre-e last weekend


 :thumbup:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

It was *80 degrees F* here yesterday! 36 this morning.


----------

